# Thoughts on best quality Flip/flop hub?



## Mr. Peabody (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey folks, 

I'm wanting to invest in a new rear wheel for my singlespeed, and I'd like the option of running a freewheel in addition to a fixed cog. What's the most highly recommended hub for the task? (130mm, flip/flop hub, sealed bearings would be nice.) 

Any input on White Industries and Pauls hubs, as they seem like the best and most bombproof choice? 

Any other hubs worth considering?

I'm curious to hear folk's experiences (over time and with real mileage on them) with their ss hubs. 

Thanks everybody.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Don't forget Phil Wood. Expensive but it will last a lifetime


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Paul, Phil, White....all should work. Depends what you want. If price doesn't bother you go by looks or by chainline/setup.

I have Paul's. 1500miles or so. I had one bearing get slightly crunchy....Most likely was dirt. It would have most likely worked for thousands more miles, but I like that bike to be about perfect so I swaped it. The bearing swap with the Paul hubs is very easy to do.

On the other hand....My lbs always has wrecked Phil hub/bottom bracket bearings in when I'm there....so it can happen to those as well.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*PW hubs are easy to respace also*



Dave Hickey said:


> Don't forget Phil Wood. Expensive but it will last a lifetime


another advantage is that the end caps can be changed if you go to a frame w/ different spacing, PW makes them for all the common sizes.....though like all things Phil they are not cheap.....


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Just to echo Chuck, the beauty of Paul and Phil hubs (I don't know about the Whites) is the ease of swaping the bearings, just pop them out if they ever go bad... they should last a long while though, with much less maintenance than traditional bearing hubs. They will all great quality. 

Although Pauls and Whites I believe give you a 46mm chainline over the 42mm traditional track chainline of the Phil Woods.


----------



## Mr. Peabody (Dec 8, 2005)

asterisk said:


> Although Pauls and Whites I believe give you a 46mm chainline over the 42mm traditional track chainline of the Phil Woods.


That brings up an interesting question. I have a Lemond Fillmore, how do I know what the chainline is on my current setup (other than calling Lemond to ask)? Is there a standard chainline for a 130mm spaced hub? I've read Sheldon Brown's explanation on chainline, but what should I know before I order a new hub?


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Are you sure the rear is 130? I'm 60% certain it's the usual 120mm? 

To measure your chainline just measure from the center of the seat tube to the center of your chainring in front. It'll be somewhere between 42 and 46 mm.


And technically you can turn the cog around on the Pauls to get the 42mm.


----------



## Mr. Peabody (Dec 8, 2005)

asterisk said:


> Are you sure the rear is 130? I'm 60% certain it's the usual 120mm?
> 
> To measure your chainline just measure from the center of the seat tube to the center of your chainring in front. It'll be somewhere between 42 and 46 mm.
> 
> ...


How about that, you're right, I just measured my dropout and it is indeed 120mm. From my measurement, it appears to be a 42mm chainline; I'll have them check it though at my LBS before ordering. 

Thanks for the responses everyone.


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*LeVel*



Mr. Peabody said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm wanting to invest in a new rear wheel for my singlespeed, and I'd like the option of running a freewheel in addition to a fixed cog. What's the most highly recommended hub for the task? (130mm, flip/flop hub, sealed bearings would be nice.)
> 
> ...



I like my level hub. Flip flop, but won't ever strip the cog. Pricy though.

http://www.levelcomponents.com/


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I just got done building around a set of Formula hubs. For the money you can't beat the quality of these hubs. I'm running fixed/fixed. These look and feel almost as good as my Nuevo Record and Super Record sets.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I agree. For the price the Forumla/IRO hubs are hard to beat. I have 2 sets and they are bullet proof


----------

